# Onoki vs Danzo



## RedChidori (Jan 13, 2015)

Battle of the Elderly !



VS



Location: The Great Samurai Bridge
State of Mind: IC, both intend to kill.
Starting Distance: 15 feet away
Knowledge: Danzo is well aware of Jinton. Onoki is aware of Izanagi.
Restrictions: Koto, Jinton spam. *EDIT: Danzo's paralysis curse seal is now restricted.*
Additional Info: Onoki's back will not affect him in battle. Both are at 100% with a full chakra reserve. Danzo starts off with his arm unsealed and Izanagi inactive. Note that I said *it starts off inactive;* it still can be used in the fight whenever necessary. Onoki starts off on foot. *The battle starts off with both engaging each other in CQC.*

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

*
Spoiler:  



*BONUS SCENARIO*
Koto is unrestricted


*

*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! -RedChidori*


----------



## Dominus (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Ōnoki lacks the stamina to defeat Danzō.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 13, 2015)

Dominus said:


> I think Ōnoki lacks the stamina to defeat Danzō.



Well he _did_ survive against Madara. Albeit, the latter played around during their fight.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 13, 2015)

RedChidori said:


> Well he _did_ survive against Madara. Albeit, the latter played around during their fight.



He doesn't have  here.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 13, 2015)

Onoki wins.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Jan 13, 2015)

What exactly "Jinton Spam" restriction!?

Either limit the amount of times he can use it or restrict it entirely.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 13, 2015)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> What exactly "*Jinton Spam" restriction!?*
> 
> Either limit the amount of times he can use it or restrict it entirely.



It's just that; spamming Jinton. I am restricting continuous, non-stop, overusage of Jinton. The OP remains the same; nothing will change.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 13, 2015)

Without KA, Oonoki will eventually win. Sasuke did pull a win and he had only achieved second level Susanoo.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 13, 2015)

Danzo curses him if both really have to engage in CQC.

 Danzo wins low-difficulty.

 Without having to do that, Onoki has Jinton and flight which gives him the advantage and gives Onoki an easy win.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 13, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Danzo *curses him if both really have to engage in CQC.
> *
> Danzo wins low-difficulty.
> 
> Without having to do that, Onoki has Jinton and flight which gives him the advantage and gives Onoki an easy win.



Yeah they only engage in CQC in scenario one . Oh and I am now restricting the curse seal .


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 13, 2015)

Danzo wins this mid diff

 - Onoki lacks the stamina to outlast danzos izanagi reserves, especially when nothing short of jiinton is helping him here, 

 - onoki lacking intel on izanagi, means that he most likely gets caught blindsided by danzo once he respawns from izanagi, as he gets tagged and immobilised by the curse seal, as once that happens, he iis done for

  - the conditions for the battle make it even easier as a CQC assault would immediately get onoki restrained by the curse seal, and it also makes him susceptible to genjutsu, 

 - weighted boulder jutsu is not happening in CQC not when it requires a good load of contact to land it, and when all danzo needs  is one touch to immobilise him, making his method much more efficient 

 - the starting distance also enables danzo to summon baku and suck onoki in, allowing him to finish him off by a susanoo blowing fuuton. Onoki isnt atomising the summon either, not when the sucking force would completely disrupt his charge up for jinton,


----------



## Bonly (Jan 13, 2015)

If they are forced to go into CQC at first then Onoki has this in the bag


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 13, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Danzo wins this mid diff
> 
> * - Onoki lacks the stamina to outlast danzos izanagi reserves*, especially when nothing short of jiinton is helping him here,
> 
> ...



If Onoki survived against Madara, he can outlast Izanagi.

Actually I restricted the paralysis curse seal and gave Onoki knowledge on Izanagi. May wanna look at the OP again ARGUS .


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 13, 2015)

RedChidori said:


> If Onoki survived against Madara, he can outlast Izanagi.



Nope, he cant, 
he fought madara due to tsunades constant healing, and without the healing he only used jinton once and that was against FTW, 

onoki tired himself out after using one weighted rock fist, one jinton and a few rock clones against the edo kages , 
no way in hell can he use 10 jintons added with other jutsus to take danzo out before he gets taken out, 


> Actually I restricted the paralysis curse seal and gave Onoki knowledge on Izanagi. May wanna look at the OP again ARGUS .


Ok, though the starting distance would still help danzo more,


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 13, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Nope, he cant,
> he fought madara due to tsunades constant healing, and without the healing he only used jinton once and that was against FTW,
> 
> onoki tired himself out after using one weighted rock fist, one jinton and a few rock clones against the edo kages ,
> ...



 I'm not sure if Danzo could summon Baku in time.

 Maybe, but then again, Jinton was quick enough to hit Madara from a farther range and even Madara stated he could've just absorbed it instead of, "I could've just dodged it," as well as the fact that Sasuke's defensive play allowed Danzo to gain time in order to summon Baku. 

 But if Onoki doesn't have knowledge on Danzo being able to summon Baku, then perhaps Baku would take him out.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

onoki wins 
and easy way to prevent izanagi respawn is create clones and cover himself in a manji formation 

without izanagi onoki is vastly superior, he would murder danzo. he would not waste chakra on jinton unless danzo decides to summon baku 

basic doton jutsu shoudl suffice, considering danzo would be trying to kill on the counter not carrying what happens to his body because of izanagi


----------



## Kai (Jan 14, 2015)

How would basic Doton jutsu kill Danzo so many times? Onoki's conventional attacks aren't Susano'o level that was stated to force Izanagi's active use.

Onoki can dance with Danzo for a while, but sooner or later Danzo will force Onoki's hand to use Jinton while Izanagi is live, and that will cost Onoki a lot of stamina. 

If Onoki flies out of range, I just see Danzo bombarding him with a variety of Fuuton. Coming from a fan of the old fence sitter.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

You dont need susanoo level attacks to kill danzo. Why you getting that from. Sasuke threw shiruken at danzo and killed him just so you know 

Well if danzo chooses to turn it on and off to save chakra thats fine. but then that can be exploited by onoki. A simple bunshin feint may end up killing danzo. it is safer for danzo to leave it on


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 14, 2015)

^You need Susano-level jutsu to have both offense to keep Danzo constantly using Izanagi and defense to protect himself from his unpredictable respawns. If you drop offense - Danzo would be switching Izanagi on and off while spamming Futons fueled by Hashi-juice. If you drop defense - you'd be backstabbed by Futon. 

Onoki can handle defense with flying and dotons but he can't keep up simultaneous constant offense long enough to exhaust Izanagi. Jinton takes time to charge - excellent opportunity for Izanagi handseals. Everything else is handled by Sharingan-boosted evasion, Mokuton and Futons. Danzo either wins early via surprise respawn+summon or outlasts.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

unpredicatable respawns are predictable when you are  fighting with clones in a majin formation. danzo would be forced to attack all clones at once with jutsu which means onoki would have time to defend 

why on earth would onoki use jinton with knowledge. he knows it wont kill danzo 

doton and clones should be enough. what you are implying here is anyone without an auto offense defense like susanoo cant beat danzo which is a laughable lie 

using clones alone puts danzo at a disadvantage in terms of surprise attacks which is a major perk of izanagi


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

Danzo wins.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 14, 2015)

Implying Iwa Bunshins that can't use jutsu or fool Sharingan are going to help much.

I never said that you _need_ Susano. But that's one of the main method of beating Danzo - exhaust Izanagi as quickly as possible and win. You can go full defense but you'd need to compete with Hashirama's DNA and you'd still need sufficient offense to trigger Izanagi from time to time. Onoki lacks them tools. You can trick Danzo early or outspeed him before he activates Izanagi. Onoki lacks them tools. You can have a specific counter to beat Izanagi. Onoki lacks that too.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

why cant iwa bunshin use jutsu i am very confused
since when cant they use jutsu?

danzo has no skills to take out multiple clones bar wind jutsu which can be laughably countered 

dont go on forgetting that


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> ^You need Susano-level jutsu to have both offense to keep Danzo constantly using Izanagi and defense to protect himself from his unpredictable respawns. If you drop offense - Danzo would be switching Izanagi on and off while spamming Futons fueled by Hashi-juice. If you drop defense - you'd be backstabbed by Futon.
> 
> Onoki can handle defense with flying and dotons but he can't keep up simultaneous constant offense long enough to exhaust Izanagi. Jinton takes time to charge - excellent opportunity for Izanagi handseals. Everything else is handled by Sharingan-boosted evasion, Mokuton and Futons. Danzo either wins early via surprise respawn+summon or outlasts.



 With large-scale Jinton that managed to capture all of Maadara's Susanoo Clones, Danzo will not have a time to let up Izanagi. If he does, then that's basically a death wish for him.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 14, 2015)

Kai said:


> How would basic Doton jutsu kill Danzo so many times? Onoki's conventional attacks aren't Susano'o level that was stated to force Izanagi's active use.
> 
> Onoki can dance with Danzo for a while, but sooner or later Danzo will force Onoki's hand to use Jinton while Izanagi is live, and that will cost Onoki a lot of stamina.
> 
> If Onoki flies out of range, I just see Danzo bombarding him with a variety of Fuuton. Coming from a fan of the old fence sitter.



One touch from Onoki can make Danzo so heavy that he can't move period so while that jutsu doesn't kill Danzo will need to keep Izanagi active or else he'll be pretty fucked if touched when it's deactivated. Also Jinton is made by combining "Doton,Futon, and *Katon*" so Danzo "bombarding him with a variety of Fuuton." may not be the best idea


----------



## Dominus (Jan 14, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> With large-scale Jinton that managed to capture all of Maadara's Susanoo Clones, Danzo will not have a time to let up Izanagi. If he does, then that's basically a death wish for him.



Ōnoki has only shown to use it with Tsunade and even if he can do it alone he can do it once or twice. Izanagi easily counters it. It's better for Ōnoki not to use large scale Jinton because it will only be a waste of chakra.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

Onoki does not need to use Jinton people 
In the air he limits Danzo entire arsenal to mid range wind Jutsu
Are we assuming that is going to trouble a Kage ??

Izanagi respawn in the air only helps him die again he can hardly manuver in the air 

Iwa bunshin cover blind spots 

tbh any high level ninja with clones automatically gives Danzo trouble excluding koto of course


----------



## richard lewis (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea onoki is being underestimated here, the guy fought against muu and the 2nd mizukage and still had enough stamina to stop madara's meteor. and even after getting crushed by the second meteor onoki still got back up and kept fighting, the dude is an F-ing beast and the idea that he lacks the stamina to last 10 minutes against danzo is laughable.

Jinton nukes baku, and outside of that onoki's doton's = danzo's futtons, and with onoki flying out of CQC range it leaves danzo with limited options. Eventually izangi will run out and onoki will win mid-high diff.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 14, 2015)

Ōnoki has to use a lot of chakra against Danzō because he's invincible for 10-11 minutes and he can deactivate and activate Izanagi at will. Jinton is the best way for him to kill Danzō constantly, but it uses up a lot of chakra and I honestly don't see Ōnoki continuously killing him without using his strongest technique a lot.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

Only disagreement with Richard is izanagi running out 
Danzo would turn it off since he isn't going to be pressured to keep it on 
The result is the same however 
He dies in the end 

Onoki can fight with clones 
It cost him a lot less chakra than izanagi


----------



## Dominus (Jan 14, 2015)

What feats do those clones have?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 14, 2015)

So because they have no feats you would dismiss their ability to use jutsu

Please show where it states clones can't use jutsu

If you could think even a little you would notice the clones are for diversions to avoid izanagi respawn with a kunai to his head 

That much is obvious I shouldn't  have to draw a picture 

The clones are there to take more than they can dish out however the clones aren't genin level 

Considering the less clones you make the stronger the clones actually are since they have more chakra

And you are hilarious to mention feats considering your baseless posts in the other thread 
but hey  when it's convenient let's say no feats equal fodder or none existent 

So in the other thread please reply what feats sasuke or jiraiya have that out them remotely in the same speed class as minato 
Go on I'll wait


----------



## Dominus (Jan 14, 2015)

We don't know how strong Iwa Bunshin are, Mizu Bunshin for example are only as strong as 0,1 of the original. If  Iwa Bunshin are the same they get destroyed easily. How can we discuss something we don't have sufficient information about.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

people seriously debating this 

Onoki drops several islands on him


----------



## Dominus (Jan 14, 2015)

The World said:


> people seriously debating this
> 
> Onoki drops several islands on him



One word, Izanagi.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

The World said:


> people seriously debating this
> 
> Onoki drops several islands on him



Four words - he cant do that.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dominus said:


> One word, Izanagi.



 One word, Jinton before he can even Izanagi.

 Oh wait, that's more than 1 word. My bad.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Dominos you dont really know the manga. zabuza mizubunshin were 1/10th of the real zabuza strength because he created 10. 

all clones are the same. 
the ones using elements just have specific properties. 

1 raiton bunshin took half of kakashi chakra because he split it in half. why would an Iwa bunshin be different 

if zabuza had created a clone that 1 clone would have half his chakra 


Now half chakra doesnt mean half as strong. we know clones are weaker and slower than the original. and the more you make the more their performance suffers. 

kishi doesnt need to spoon feed info for anyone to know that 1 onoki clone would still be able to fight with the likes of asuma


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Four words - he cant do that.



He can't use a couple of hand seals before Ōnoki picks up an island? 



NarutoX28 said:


> One word, Jinton before he can even Izanagi.
> 
> Oh wait, that's more than 1 word. My bad.



Jinton isn't an instant technique, Danzō has knowledge on it and he simply activates Izanagi when Ōnoki's in the air and preparing Jinton.



Icegaze said:


> Dominos you dont really know the manga. zabuza mizubunshin were 1/10th of the real zabuza strength because he created 10.
> 
> all clones are the same.
> the ones using elements just have specific properties.
> ...



Haku seemed to have talked about Mizu Bunshin in general.



He would have said "those Mizu Bunshin *had* only 1/10th of the original' strength" not "Mizu Bunshin *have* 1/10th of the original's strength".

I don't see why using wind attacks wouldn't destroy them while they're around Ōnoki.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

haku said that because they were 10 clones jesus!! reading comprehension fail here

the water clones all have 1/10th of the original strength because there are 10 of them 

your a tough cookie arent you not sure if you are trolling


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> haku said that because they were 10 clones jesus!! reading comprehension fail here
> 
> the water clones all have 1/10th of the original strength because there are 10 of them
> 
> your a tough cookie arent you not sure if you are trolling



There aren't ten of them, they were destroyed, why would he talk in present if he wasn't talking in general.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

> He can't use a couple of hand seals before Ōnoki picks up an island?



Oonoki cant pick up an island on daily basis.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

The other guy/girl suggested he would drop a couple of islands on Danzō, I said that with Izanagi he won't die from that, I don't really understand your point.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Dominus said:


> There aren't ten of them, they were destroyed, why would he talk in present if he wasn't talking in general.



feel free to count them
zabuza made 10 clones. 
they were destroyed however before that each had 1/10 of zabuza chakra 

your confusion on the issues baffles me 

in general anyone who makes 10 clones regardless of the type of clone each clone would have 1/10 the chakra of their original 

iruka explained this already. 

mizu bunshin are limited in that they cannot be too far from their original thats it. 

same way mokuton bunshin can communicate in real time with the original it doesnt need to disperse to communicate 

go read the manga slowly


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

Not all Zabuza clones can be seen. And again, he was talking in general about Mizu Bunshin, not in general about anyone who creates 10 clones, you made that up.

Never mind that, what do you suppose the clones will do?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

how many clones were there please. did you count 10, yes or no

i do mind that. iruka explained how clones work, not my fault you failed to read it. mizu bunshin=kage bunshin made of water. raiton bunshin is one made of lighting and iwa bunshin is one made of rocks 

clones will prevent izanagi respawn behind onoki. since danzo wont know which onoki to target with his kunai 

i dont see how thats not obvious. i have never once argued that clones were a treat to danzo. they however prevent the real onoki from being 1 shotted which is the entire purpose of clones

notice onoki used clones against Muu, that was to avoid being stabbed in the back or in the face. since he couldnt locate Muu. 

the fact that you ask what clones are supposed to do troubles me


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> how many clones were there please. did you count 10, yes or no
> 
> i do mind that. iruka explained how clones work, not my fault you failed to read it. mizu bunshin=kage bunshin made of water. raiton bunshin is one made of lighting and iwa bunshin is one made of rocks
> 
> ...



I did count, but from the perspective it's shown I can't see all the clones.

Those clones can maybe do that once or twice, if Ōnoki does that many times he will be out of chakra.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

i agree he may run out of chakra from creating clones 
however he does have massive reserves. also he wont be using jinton


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

In my opinion he has worse chances of winning than Danzō yet you say he won't even need to use Jinton?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Why use Jinton when the person you are attacking can respawn 
I would like to believe onoki is smarter than you are 

Jinton would kill Danzo once and waste chakra 

He has other ways of killing Danzo who wouldn't be carefully trying to dodge attacks since he doesn't need to 

it's odd how you need me to explain simple things

Onoki creates 1 giant rock golem and a clone 

He makes the golem light to move fast and heavy to strike down Danzo 

Danzo can't beat the golem bar using Baku which gets equally beaten by the golem 

respawn is countered first time by clones 

Onoki avoids respawn from behind from there Danzo is basically a victim 

What is he going to do ??


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

That won't work with Danzo constantly respawning around Onoki. He can't make clones for a longer time than Danzo can use wind attacks. And I don't see why you think Rock golem can't be destroyed by Danzo when Yasaka Magatama almost broke it while Gaara's sand shield was on top of it. Even if it can't be destroyed right away continuous wind attacks will destroy it.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Dominus said:


> That won't work with Danzo constantly respawning around Onoki. He can't make clones for a longer time than Danzo can use wind attacks. And I don't see why you think Rock golem can't be destroyed by Danzo when Yasaka Magatama almost broke it while Gaara's sand shield was on top of it. Even if it can't be destroyed right away continuous wind attacks will destroy it.



Continuous wind attacks destroy it and onoki makes another one 
Danzo will be respawing around onoki at ground level in order to use ninjutsu to target both the clone and the real onoki

That obviously takes away the element of surprise 

If 5 madara clones couldn't exploit onoki blind spot Danzo isn't about  to do so


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

[sp=He can appear here as well]
[/sp]


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 15, 2015)

Good for him . How does that help him though 
He would still need to use ninjutsu to hit both onoki and the clone which gives onoki more than enough time to block 
Onoki also has shown better physical speed so anytbinf short of appearing behind onoki with a kunai to his neck won't work


----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, Onoki can block it a couple of times, not 20 times.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2015)

Oonoki's chakra reserves are weird since they got empty fast during his duel with Mu and yet lasted for a looong while in his fight with Madara even though that fight started shortly after his battle with the 2nd Mizukage ended(which should have tired him even further).

If Oonoki gets his Muu fight chakra reserves he loses.

If Oonoki gets his Madara fight chakra reserves he wins.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 15, 2015)

The way I see it danzo has sharringans many options and more stamina than oki.
No spamming jinton, and even if the troll does too much he's gona put that back out waste Chakra and become vulnerable to genjutsu fuckery. Or even worse...having his eyes pulled out. Ask shisui


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 16, 2015)

why cant onoki block it 20 times what would be different?
his stamina?
danzo's would be dropping as well

@Arles its the same chakra reserves 
against Muu he just used jinton alot more often against madara he did not otherwise he would have killed his 5 clones 

madara never implied he was trying and missing jinton against his 5 clones


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 16, 2015)

Danzo would win with Izanagi feint.

Danzo would lose if Onoki had knowledge of Izanagi.
Danzo loses without Izanagi.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 16, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> why cant onoki block it 20 times what would be different?
> his stamina?
> danzo's would be dropping as well



Using clones is more chakra taxing than Fūton.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 16, 2015)

Using izanagi is more chakra taxing than using clones as well 
just saying izanagi while it's a game changed doesn't just give Danzo the win


----------



## Dominus (Jan 16, 2015)

If we assume Danzo uses only wind attacks, he's going to outlast Onoki. Besides Izanagi he used 10 techniques against Sasuke and he used some techniques before like genjutsu on Mifune, wind on fodders, but lets say he was fresh for his battle against Sasuke. So he used 10 attacks and some of those are binding seal, Mokuton, summoning Baku which should be more chakra taxing than just Futon and apparently he still had chakra to use Kotoamatsukami on Obito. 

Onoki uses his Rock golem and 5-6 clones, he should have like half of his chakra left. Danzo uses Izanagi to survive the rock golem and Futon to destroy the clones. Onoki uses clones again, Danzo uses Futon again and Onoki is almost out of chakra and Danzo has at least 7-8 wind techniques to use. 

Not to mention the clones probably won't be able to protect him from attacks like this:
[sp][/sp]
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 16, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Using izanagi is more chakra taxing than using clones as well
> just saying izanagi while it's a game changed doesn't just give Danzo the win



Hard to say how taxing it is as he never was exhausted in his fight with Sasuke and was trying to conserve chakra for his fight with Obito.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't get where the assumption that 5 clones would drain half his chakra 
Onoki would not use Jinton which is obviously the only Chakra eating technique he has 
He didn't have enough chakra to even form Jinton yet had enough chakra to lighten a meteor 
I think his reserves are being under estimated 

As for blocking those wind attacks that what the giant golem is for


----------



## Dominus (Jan 16, 2015)

Danzo can respawn wherever he wants, the golem won't get the chance to block and if the clones try to block it, they will most likely get destroyed along with the original.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 16, 2015)

Danzou's best chance is to kill Oonoki with a sneak Izanagi attack when the latter believes him dead.

Afterwards if Oonki does not fall to that it depends who uses his powers in a more efficient way. Shooting Danzou with Jinton for 10 minutes might be a bad idea but if Izanagi must be maintained to prevent insta kill from such a jutsu then Danozu must land a hit on Oonoki before his Izanagi runs out.

If Oonki does not spam Jinton like crazy but keeps Danzou entertained with such possibility and keeps flying making it hard for Danzo to hit him then it becomes a battle of wits. Hard to tell who is smarter really.

Oonoki also got the weight manipulation justu so Danzou must be cautious against that as it could spell his defeat even with a 10 minutes invincibility.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 16, 2015)

Onoki has shown better battle strategy and is the one who needs to be more careful 
No doubt who would be fighting intelligently here


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dominus said:


> Danzo can respawn wherever he wants, the golem won't get the chance to block and if the clones try to block it, they will most likely get destroyed along with the original.



 He can't respawn in the air, which is where Onoki will be.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 17, 2015)

precisely
onoki would always see him coming which defeats the element of surprise


----------



## Dominus (Jan 17, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> He can't respawn in the air, which is where Onoki will be.



I don't see why he would do that against Sasuke, who knows maybe he can, maybe he can't. 

[sp=He can still appear here]
[/sp]

And I don't think Onoki won't go very high in the air because he hated when Deidara did that so I don't see why would he do that, especially when he was shown to be stubborn and prideful.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 17, 2015)

Stubborn and prideful doesn't mean willing to die 
Again for Danzo to be that high there would have to be a rock that high and onoki would have to be close enough to it 
Onoki would know the easiest way to avoid a blind side attack is to fly just outside his attack range 

Anyone with the ability to do that even the likes of moegi will know that's the intelligent thing to do


----------



## Dominus (Jan 17, 2015)

It's out of character for him to do that.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 17, 2015)

And u base this on what 
His multliple fights on panel ?
Against madara no need to do such . Madara couldn't appear behind him 
Against deidara deidarw couldn't either 

A ninja will adapt based on who he is fighting. Onoki ran out of chakra and decided to weigh the susanoo down 

If he had chakra he would have Jinton them 
Now because he didn't use Jinton on panel doesn't make it out of character for onoki to use it 

Do you understand ?

I never got when people say oh he can't do this it's out of character 

He is trying to win isn't he


----------



## Dominus (Jan 17, 2015)

He isn't going to accomplish anything by going high in the air if he won't use Jinton when Danzo has long range attacks (Futon).


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 17, 2015)

And onoki has a giant golem 
He simply need hover above that 

Also onoki is a Doton user he can attack Danzo with the very floor Danzo wokld
Be standing on . 

I did not say very high in the air but high enough that Danzo would have to use his mid range futon

Which means Danzo respawning at a safe distance 
Forming seals 
Then attacking 

Gives onoki more time to defend


----------



## Dominus (Jan 18, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> And onoki has a giant golem
> He simply need hover above that
> 
> Also onoki is a Doton user he can attack Danzo with the very floor Danzo wokld
> ...



Without Jinton I honestly don't see much reason for Danzo to even use Izanagi, he can maybe use it a couple of times.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 18, 2015)

The reason being a super fast and super strong golem
Considering onoki can make it lighter to move fast or heavier to strike hard at will 
Onoki could also switch up his battle style 
Once he gains knowledge of izanagj he will wait for Danzo to deactivate feelng he doesn't need it 
Then fire off Jinton which unless Danzo can form the seals in time dies laughably because he has absolutely no way to dodge or block it


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 18, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hard to say how taxing it is as he never was exhausted in his fight with Sasuke and was trying to conserve chakra for his fight with Obito.




Wood Release ended up being even more taxing than Izanagi spam.
We should also factor in Izanagi spamming.
If Danzo runs out of chakra, the Hashirama arm will attempt to turn Danzo's body into a tree. :ho

Surely Onoki could outlast Danzo in chakra usage. :ho

Unless Onoki gets low and can't fly anymore..
He may also get a bad back ache during the battle


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 18, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Wood Release ended up being even more taxing than Izanagi spam.
> We should also factor in Izanagi spamming.
> If Danzo runs out of chakra, the Hashirama arm will attempt to turn Danzo's body into a tree. :ho
> 
> ...



Actually OP says that Onoki won't have back problems .


----------



## Dominus (Jan 18, 2015)

@ Icegaze

Your view of things is very different than mine, I think that Danzo can destroy the golem with a stronger Futon and didn't you say he doesn't need Jinton?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes he doesn't need Jinton 
However if he realises he can't pressure Danzo enough to actively keep izanagi and Danzo starts deactivating it 
It makes sense for him to try Jinton and kill him before he can re use it 

U think a giant futon can destroy the golem when Danzo futon bar the one amped by Baku have zero feats to suggest they can 

At least one can say golem took 9 yasaka beads and didn't break apart


----------



## Dominus (Jan 18, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Yes he doesn't need Jinton
> However if he realises he can't pressure Danzo enough to actively keep izanagi and Danzo starts deactivating it
> It makes sense for him to try Jinton and kill him before he can re use it
> 
> ...



It was almost destroyed and it had a sand shield on top of it. Like I said even if he can't destroy it he can use Izanagi to get around it and then kill Onoki because I don't see just clones being a good defence for a long time, we've been over this, we're just going around in circles.


----------

